# PHOTO IS NOT FOR THE WEAK AT HEART--SERIOUS STUFF !



## Trip_Wire (Feb 4, 2009)

Right between the eyes:   Great !!!!!!!


         THIS PHOTO IS NOT FOR THE WEAK AT HEART-----------------SERIOUS STUFF !

            SURE GLAD HE IS WORKING FOR US !

               CHECK THIS OUT.


          Right between the eyes at 1500 Yards 


My advice is to view this only if you have a strong stomach.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats gotta hurt...


----------



## pardus (Feb 4, 2009)

Those two pics are together? :uhh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 4, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Those two pics are together? :uhh:



I doubt it............but it still hurts


----------



## pardus (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh yes!


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 4, 2009)

Dude must have a Splitting Headache.....


----------



## HOLLiS (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess he doesn't have to worry about hair cuts any more.  I wonder if his barber will say anything. 


Maybe as ugly as the photo is, he died very quickly/humanely.   Considering how some of our people have been treated by the tangos,  I would have preferred real real slow. 

Good shooting.  good hunting.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 4, 2009)

Not the same,  
1st pic KFOR Kosovo
2nd pic dry palm branch


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 4, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Not the same,
> 1st pic KFOR Kosovo
> 2nd pic dry palm branch




Buzzkill



:doh::cool:


----------



## pardus (Feb 4, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Not the same,
> 1st pic KFOR Kosovo
> 2nd pic dry palm branch



Maybe it's outside a tiki bar in Pristina!


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 4, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> Maybe it's outside a tiki bar in Pristina!


 
Oh I forgot Kosovo is known for their tiki bars...you are such a HOMO


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 4, 2009)

LMAO!!!!

I just spit dip all over the place...

That's funny... I don't care who you are


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 4, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Not the same,
> 1st pic KFOR Kosovo
> 2nd pic dry palm branch



I think you are right, looking at the print on the vehicle. I think they were looking for a picture of the weapon that did the deed, rather than the actual sniper. :2c:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone have an asprin?

I guess I have a strong stomach...didn't bother me one damn bit.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 4, 2009)

No, he shot the rifle from Kosovo, duh.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 4, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> No, he shot the rifle from Kosovo, duh.





ROTFFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## riptide (Feb 4, 2009)

Kaaapoowww!!! Headshot.


----------



## Chad (Feb 4, 2009)

Dude with the split grape was rolled over by a Jeep.

I have an AAR on the fight around here somewhere, from a buddy who was/is a contractor. A few photos show the entire scene.


----------



## buffalo61 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice.  Gotta love the SASR.


----------



## Alvitr (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like he was just about to say the F-word. Quite right, not blaming him for it.


----------



## dusty (Mar 13, 2009)

Are those New Balance?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 13, 2009)

Rub some dirt in it and drive on, maybe a couple of motrin....


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 13, 2009)

dusty said:


> Are those New Balance?



LOL, I think it is part of terrorist attire to have some kind of athletic wear.  Don't know how many scumbags we rolled up wearing track suits and adibas (Fake Adidas).


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 13, 2009)

Man, that is the true definition of having a bad hair day!!!

Next time my wife complains abput a bad hair day I am going to show her this picture and ask her if she wants to revise her statement!


----------



## Ravage (Mar 14, 2009)

Nasty...nasty...

Glad we have poeple like that on our side.


----------



## Sigi (Mar 14, 2009)

That doesn't look like a sniper shot to me.  Someone hit this dude with a sledge hammer or ran him over.


----------



## dusty (Mar 14, 2009)

Sigi said:


> That doesn't look like a sniper shot to me.  Someone hit this dude with a sledge hammer or ran him over.




Check out post #18, this thread.


----------



## Sigi (Mar 14, 2009)

dusty said:


> Check out post #18, this thread.



Pushing em out. :doh:


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 14, 2009)

That night at home,  "Not now honey, I have a splitting headache."


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats going to leave a bad scar.;)


----------



## Muppet (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't think motrin will help this idiot. What was the last thing that went through his mind?.....................

Ah 50. Cal!

F.M.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 15, 2009)

I still love that vid of a .50 cal sniper putting Raufoss rounds on Taliban/AQ guys in Afghanistan... POOF!


----------



## ccford11 (Mar 24, 2009)

There has to be some type of OPSEC with this photo, I guess your the Sniper that "Kisses and Tells"


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2009)

ccford11 said:


> There has to be some type of OPSEC with this photo, I guess your the Sniper that "Kisses and Tells"



What?


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 24, 2009)

Firemedic said:


> Don't think motrin will help this idiot. What was the last thing that went through his mind?.....................
> 
> Ah 50. Cal!
> 
> F.M.



Would be kind of a big pisser,  Expecting your virgins and you have a killer splitting headache.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 24, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Would be kind of a big pisser,  Expecting your virgins and you have a killer splitting headache.






I can't screw my virgins because I have a headache. Priceless.

F.M.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 29, 2009)

A friend just pointed out the kill was done in Israel, 7.62 Nato.


----------



## Chad (Mar 29, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> A friend just pointed out the kill was done in Israel, 7.62 Nato.



Check out post #27, this thread.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 29, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> I still love that vid of a .50 cal sniper putting Raufoss rounds on Taliban/AQ guys in Afghanistan... POOF!



Here is what I was talking about:

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5600920080174465066&ei=nsHPSbqZPKCI-gHit_icCg&q=50+cal+sniper+afghanistan&hl=en"]50.cal Sinper Rile from 8000 ft Vs Terrorist in Afghanistan[/ame]


----------



## Chad (Mar 29, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> Here is what I was talking about:
> 
> 50.cal Sinper Rile from 8000 ft Vs Terrorist in Afghanistan



You realize that those are groundhogs, right?


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 29, 2009)

Chad said:


> You realize that those are groundhogs, right?



No idea, sir.  I wasn't there, so I can't verify or deny.  Just going by what I see and what the label is.  If so (i.e. groundhogs), then it's still pretty cool.  :confused:


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2009)

ccford11 said:


> There has to be some type of OPSEC with this photo, I guess your the Sniper that "Kisses and Tells"





car said:


> What?



X2.... What?



Chad said:


> You realize that those are groundhogs, right?



True.


----------



## Ka-Bar (Mar 29, 2009)

he is'int gonna have a open casket.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 30, 2009)

dusty said:


> Are those New Balance?



I think they are.  You want them ?  He's not gonna mind.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 30, 2009)

Chad said:


> Check out post #27, this thread.



Interesting,   I think I remember the photo too.  What was shown me, As to truth??, was it was a Hamas parade, something like that, and a Israeli sniper took him out.  There was a series of photos. 

If anything is good about it, it is that there is one less tango in the world.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cracksh0t (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks to me like he's offering us some soup!

Nice shoes..


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 12, 2009)

275ANGER! said:


> LOL, I think it is part of terrorist attire to have some kind of athletic wear.  Don't know how many scumbags we rolled up wearing track suits and adibas (Fake Adidas).





The Mexicans are more stylin


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 13, 2009)

7point62 said:


> The Mexicans are more stylin



Looks like he's got one of Saddam's solid gold AK magazines.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 13, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> I think they are.  You want them ?  He's not gonna mind.



Reminds me of one of the GSR guys in my company, whose footwear fell apart just as he needed them most during the Gulf War.

He was able to pick up a pair, cheap, from this Iraqi fellow who had a stroke of bad luck. He even continued to wear them after we returned home.


----------



## Chaske (Jun 16, 2009)

About the first image with the brains all over the street, DAYUM! I suppose it was a quick death for that badger.

and loving that golden mag btw.


----------



## dusty (Jun 17, 2009)

7point62 said:


> The Mexicans are more stylin



That motherfucker's just takin' a siesta, the lazy bastard.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 17, 2009)

I knew heads would roll, but this is ridiculous


----------



## car (Jun 17, 2009)

Bowling for dollars...or kilos.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jun 17, 2009)

car said:


> Bowling for dollars...or kilos.



Ay, cono!!!!  Too funny...


----------



## GhostRider69 (Jun 18, 2009)

"Long distance, the next best thing to being there!"  GR69


----------



## SCOUT1 (Oct 9, 2009)

*men with headache*

nice shot,


----------



## JJOIFVET (Oct 10, 2009)

Well I am sure the turd deserved it. Good for that Sniper.


----------



## ghillie762 (Oct 10, 2009)

The Barrett might have done the damage but it wasn't in the same theatre.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 19, 2009)

Well from what I understand, if he was hit by a .50 that kind of shot would have had to have been within 200 or less yards. If being hit farther would have split him in half because the bullet is coming down through the top of the head. Isn't this correct? I am no expert by any means.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's already been said but the final results are not from a .50, unless somebody shot him from an elevated position after he was on the ground. There's pieces of his face right next to his head more or less in the same place they would normaly be, no material spray just nice and neat, relatively speaking. Still a cool pic though.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 20, 2009)

Hitman2/3 said:


> It's already been said but the final results are not from a .50, unless somebody shot him from an elevated position after he was on the ground. There's pieces of his face right next to his head more or less in the same place they would normaly be, no material spray just nice and neat, relatively speaking. Still a cool pic though.



Sure, I understand it what ur saying. I guess I didn't phrase it correctly....even in an elevated position out beyond 200 yards or so would it not basically blow someone apart since the bullets trajectory is coming in from the top? :uhh:


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 22, 2009)

Short answer, possible not likely.


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 23, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> I knew heads would roll, but this is ridiculous




That reminds me...I haven't had any meatballs in a while.


----------

